# TenTon Hammer 1.1 DIY package



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Folks,

It is time to post a template. It's a bit of a new stuff, since I usually do not make templates but I was receiving some PM about the TenTon Hammer design and decided to spare some time to create an exciting template to you.
I'm posting it here because I was not able to post a thread at templates section and it's more an information package than a simple template.

General Info | Seljan - TenTonHammer v.1.1.


OTT Over The Top band attachment
TTF Through The Fork band attachment with aiming dimple
Loop Tube (Dankung) attachment with secondary aiming dimple, including position grooves
Single Tube TTF mount including position grooves
Ball in Tube mount method
Lanyard hole
Currently there is no clip attachment
Fork Width: (4") 100mm, Fork Gap: (2") 50mm, Overall Height: (5,8") 148mm, ForkTip Thickness: (3/4") 20mm, Maximum Overall Thickness (Side Width): (1,57") 40mm, OTT: (1") 25mm, TTF (1-3/8") 30mm, Loop Hole Diameter: (5/16") 8mm

So, what you find inside this single PDF (these functions are working only with desktop-notebook computers and when opened within Adobe Reader NOT displayed in browser)


an STL attachment as a downloadable from the file directly (offline), that's free. You can print it on home 3D printers.
an interactive 3D preview - rotate, zoom and even cross section views to help your DIY builds
hand size reference sheets - compare your hand size and you can make changes on the template if it's too small or large. Just save time and material. Check first - build when you're sure it fits
Slice templates in 3mm steps - You can skip slices and get to 6mm, 9mm, 12 mm. So 3mm seems to me a good generic unit for slice templates
optional outlines for OTT and larger handle
3D turntable link to Youtube










*Download TTH 1.1 PDF here*

Please let me know how this PDF works for you. It's quite complex and I haven't seen too much examples for using it this way.

Have a nice day,

Tremo


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice form! Sort of like Jorg Sprav's "Rambone" in a way. Is this a CAD drawing or a photo of your work? Either way it's nice. Cal... did you see this? Cal has a 3D printer that could possibly use your software if it's a CAD drawing.

If this isn't a CAD drawing it sure is one slick slingshot..universal for tubes and tied bands both, OTT and TTF too. That hefty palm swell would support strong pull banding.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

It Is Hammer Time! I love the angular lines of this design. I also like that you put in the hand size chart. This is a very universal slingshot. Shoot it Any way you want it. Make it any way you want it. Nicely done  Awesome of you to share the template 

I do not have a printer but I could use your shared design to make one the old fashioned way. Thank you for sharing the template  Your designs are cutting edge and awesome! Love them!


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Nice form! Sort of like Jorg Sprav's "Rambone" in a way. Is this a CAD drawing or a photo of your work? Either way it's nice. Cal... did you see this? Cal has a 3D printer that could possibly use your software if it's a CAD drawing.
> 
> If this isn't a CAD drawing it sure is one slick slingshot..universal for tubes and tied bands both, OTT and TTF too. That hefty palm swell would support strong pull banding.


Hi Chuck! Thanks for your comment! It's a CAD presentation. Version 1.0 was made in print and in laminate proof also. Thread of TenTon Hammer v1.0 is here.

Cal might be busy with moving, so don't know if he seen this. So again, thank you Chuck!



Can-Opener said:


> It Is Hammer Time! I love the angular lines of this design. I also like that you put in the hand size chart. This is a very universal slingshot. Shoot it Any way you want it. Make it any way you want it. Nicely done  Awesome of you to share the template
> 
> I do not have a printer but I could use your shared design to make one the old fashioned way. Thank you for sharing the template  Your designs are cutting edge and awesome! Love them!


Thank you for your kindness Randy! I was learning a lot in making of this template. Funny, to say but I print only when the work is pretty close to the end. There's nothing comparable when something is done by hand. Like the feedback and the hole process. So mostly I use slice templates and a coping saw. Slow to build but way more fun.

Your comment truly made my day, thank you so much!

Tremo


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

The reference and information package looks *FABULOUS*, Tremo.

DIY option or 3D print awesomeness. It's a win-win for everyone.









And holy cowabunga!







Matte black looks so drop dead amazing on this design*!!*
*Thank you* for the v1.1 template and other detailed information.

BTW, the PDF is great. I think the only thing I'm unable to access is the interactive 3D preview.
But Ive seen your interactive 3D stuff before, And it is really dynamite stuff.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Poiema said:


> The reference and information package looks *FABULOUS*, Tremo.
> 
> DIY option or 3D print awesomeness. It's a win-win for everyone.
> 
> ...


Thank you wery much Poiema! :wave: 

If 3D part does not working. I've checked with Win7, opened within Adobe Reader DC. Apple is not popular in CAD area so I have no close acces to test it. It also can be a Direct-X issue.

Matte black Nylon is fresh for me too, but just love it! It has a superior grain when printed.

Have a nice day and thank you very much for the feedback!

Tremo


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Tremoside said:


> Poiema said:
> 
> 
> > The reference and information package looks *FABULOUS*, Tremo.
> ...


Thank you, Tremo! That would explain it. *I'm pretty sure it's an Apple issue*. They seem to be having a lot of those recently.


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

You have done a great work for all hammergrip shooter.

Thanks.

 !

Rip


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Ok I am a little slow but now I see the light. I was trying to understand all of the pieces. Now I see you have given all the patterns for the layers to be put together in 1/8" increments. DUH! LOL!!! It makes perfect sense now 

You make the prototype by hand with these layers and when you are satisfied with the shape you print it out on the 3 D printer. It is a very complex edgy design. So cool! 

Regards Randy


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

WOW thanks a lot 
You rock


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Can-Opener said:


> Ok I am a little slow but now I see the light. I was trying to understand all of the pieces. Now I see you have given all the patterns for the layers to be put together in 1/8" increments. DUH! LOL!!! It makes perfect sense now
> 
> You make the prototype by hand with these layers and when you are satisfied with the shape you print it out on the 3 D printer. It is a very complex edgy design. So cool!
> 
> Regards Randy


Thanks for clarifing it Randy!   It seems to me I forgot to explain these details in the opening post. :wave:


----------



## derandy (Dec 28, 2014)

Love it. Realy great job....i think i want one....


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

does Rambone ring a bell


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

MakeSlingshots said:


> does Rambone ring a bell


I don't have one, but that's a correct design for sure.


----------

